# Looking to Migrate to Hong Kong. Any advice



## vivekmandagere (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi, 

My name is Vivek and I am from Bangalore, India. I am presently working as a Senior Analyst in a top Investment Bank. I am keen to relocate to Hong Kong and work in the financial Industry. Could anyone please advice me on the procedures to follow to immigrate to HK? I have been thinking of visiting consultancies here who work as both immigration and overseas job consultants. Is it worth going through these consultancies? Kindly advice.

regards, 

Vivek


----------

